# New Baby Tucker



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wanted to introduce my new baby boy Tucker. I got him from a rescue on Dec.22nd. I was told he's around 2 1/2 and owner didn't have time for him. He's a real sweetie pie and very well trained. He loves toys, clothes and lots of hugs and kisses. He was pretty dirty when I got him and looked like it had been several months since his last bath. He also came with a couple of fleas, but I treated all the kids with Frontline and solved that problem. Now that Buddy has shown him who the boss is, they all get along great. His name was Homer, but I couldn't handle that so with keeping the (er) on the end I re-named him Tucker. Hope I can remember how to post pics. :w00t:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=92923&stc=1&d=1293739399

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=92924&stc=1&d=1293739399

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=92925&stc=1&d=1293739399


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Awww he is very sweet and cute!

Congratulations on your Tucker!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What a wonderful holiday gift to Tucker and you! He looks like a doll, enjoy! So happy you found room in your heart and home for that precious fluff.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie says welcome sweet Tucker :wub: He has found all the love and attention he deserves...:innocent:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on getting your new furever home, Tucker. You sure are a cute little guy. Welcome to our world at SM.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Brenda. Tucker is a beautiful boy doll baby. I love his nosey. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome little Tucker...you are a cutie!!! He looks so happy and content in his little yellow sweater!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:happy dance:Look at Tucker.:heart: What a handsome boy he is. How could someone not have time for that face? :wub::wub: Thank you so much for opening your heart and home to him. And also thanks for not keeping the name Homer. All I can think of is the Simpsons and D-O-H. :HistericalSmiley: I'm happy everyone's getting along. Keep sharing pix of him. He's a heart stealer.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

KAG said:


> Aww, Brenda. Tucker is a beautiful boy doll baby. I love his nosey.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxo



Kerry, so nice to see you and all your beautiful fluffs. I see you have 2 more then you did last time I was on the forum. They are all so sweet. It's so wonderful having Tucker and I agree, I love:wub: his big black, shiny nosey too!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Tucker, you are one handsome dude!! :wub: And, it sure looks like you are settling in nicely for a lifetime of being pampered like the little prince you are!! Tell your Mommy that she is such a special angel for rescuing you!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your adoption! :aktion033:
Tucker is adorable! 
He looks very sweet in his yellow jammies.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*ahhhh*

Tucker is a sweetie! congrats!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is a cutie!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Canada said:


> Congrats on your adoption! :aktion033:
> Tucker is adorable!
> He looks very sweet in his yellow jammies.



Aww Thank you. Yeah he loves his jammies!:thumbsup: sharp eye didn't think anyone would notice.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maltbabe said:


> Tucker is a sweetie! congrats!!!



Thanks so much Barbara, he is truly a sweetie!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> he is a cutie!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

He's adorable!!! Just look at his face, my heart is melting. :wub: Congratulations! I love the name Tucker, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful and lucky little guy -- to have found a fabulous furever home.

Tucker -- you're a little cutie pie.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! Tucker is absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He looks like such a sweet dog!! How lucky he is to have joined your family!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Now there's the beautiful boy whom you wrote about :wub: very nice to meet him in pictures. Congrats once again!

Kat


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow he sure is a cutie! Congratulations!!! :cheer:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your beautiful boy Tucker!!:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Tucker!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats, why did you change his name, he is a rescue why confuse the poor guy. I like Homer its original. He looks like a homer not a tucker.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

malteseboy22 said:


> Congrats, why did you change his name, he is a rescue why confuse the poor guy. I like Homer its original. He looks like a homer not a tucker.


Lots of people rename rescues .. sort to to signify a fresh start. And like she has done.. give a similarly sounding name ... I bet he easily transitioned from "Home-er" to "Tuck-er". :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Brenda ... Tucker is such a handsome guy! :wub::wub: You are the best gift to one another. He is blessed to have you as his Mommy.

Congratulations to you and Tucker!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Lots of people rename rescues .. sort to to signify a fresh start. And like she has done.. give a similarly sounding name ... I bet he easily transitioned from "Home-er" to "Tuck-er". :thumbsup:


I was just wondering I would have thought it may stress the poor guy out and be a little confusing since he was a rescue.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Lots of people rename rescues .. sort to to signify a fresh start. And like she has done.. give a similarly sounding name ... I bet he easily transitioned from "Home-er" to "Tuck-er". :thumbsup:



Thanks Sher!:grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

malteseboy22 said:


> Congrats, why did you change his name, he is a rescue why confuse the poor guy. I like Homer its original. He looks like a homer not a tucker.


Ben was a stray and we don't know what his name was but he responds to the name "Ben" just as if it was always his name... so I guess changing a dog's name isn't as confusing as we might think. 

Congratulations on Tucker!!! He's a cutie!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats! tucker is a cutie and i love his new name


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations to both you and Tucker! Looks like he fits right in and my, what a handsome boy he is


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

How lucky both you and Tucker are!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats on Tucker! He is adorable and so handsome with his new haircut!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww big congrats on your new baby!


----------

